# Engineering Technologist



## darklord09 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hello,
I got my skill assessed from EA.I received my assessment as Engineering Technologist 233914. I have also carried out relevant skill assessment and awarded a 5 years experience. 
I lodged my EOI for 189 & 190 on 22nd March, 2016 with an overall point of 60. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next round of April? I see that the occupation ceiling for other engineering professionals is 1000 and after 17th February invite only 87 places are left.
Need expert opinion on this. I request othe engineering technologist to give their inputs.

Regards,

Darklord

EA assessment 22nd March 2016- Engineering Technologist
Age- 30
Proficient English-10
Advance Diploma-10
Experience 5 years- 10
Total Points- 60
EOI Lodged-22nd March 2016


----------



## Harpreet Dhiman (Jan 31, 2016)

darklord09 said:


> Hello,
> I got my skill assessed from EA.I received my assessment as Engineering Technologist 233914. I have also carried out relevant skill assessment and awarded a 5 years experience.
> I lodged my EOI for 189 & 190 on 22nd March, 2016 with an overall point of 60. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next round of April? I see that the occupation ceiling for other engineering professionals is 1000 and after 17th February invite only 87 places are left.
> Need expert opinion on this. I request othe engineering technologist to give their inputs.
> ...


hello,

i have also engineering technologist assessment done. i think the occupation ceiling doesnot matter for 190 visa subclass as they have mentioned on their website. otherwise we have to wait for 1 july until it reopens with new quota.


----------



## darklord09 (Mar 28, 2016)

Harpreet Dhiman said:


> hello,
> 
> i have also engineering technologist assessment done. i think the occupation ceiling doesnot matter for 190 visa subclass as they have mentioned on their website. otherwise we have to wait for 1 july until it reopens with new quota.


Hello Harpreet,
Are you sure the the quota is filled for this year?

Regards,


----------



## Harpreet Dhiman (Jan 31, 2016)

darklord09 said:


> Hello Harpreet,
> Are you sure the the quota is filled for this year?
> 
> Regards,


hmmm almost its full for gsm.

i want to know that engineers australia provide any hard copy of the assessment?? i have not received yet any hard copy, i got my assessment done on 20 january 16


----------



## darklord09 (Mar 28, 2016)

Assessment outcomes are sent via email. No hardcopies provided. Have you lodged your EOI already for 189? Strange that you still dibt get an invitation. According to website currently 31 spaces are left for Other engineering professionals.


----------



## Harpreet Dhiman (Jan 31, 2016)

darklord09 said:


> Assessment outcomes are sent via email. No hardcopies provided. Have you lodged your EOI already for 189? Strange that you still dibt get an invitation. According to website currently 31 spaces are left for Other engineering professionals.


no, actually i score only 55 points so only 190 visa option was available. still waiting for the invitation


----------



## kvk (Nov 3, 2016)

Hi, I am aeronautical engineer. I am trying to apply for PR Australia. I have more than 5 years of work experience.

In Unit group 2339 other ENGINEERING, they mentioned the aeronautical in both i.e 233911 AERONAUTICAL ENGINEER vs 233914 ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGIST

I get confused. Which I can go for it. pls let me know.


----------



## mayank1987 (Nov 15, 2016)

*Documents Required*

Hi,

Can someone please guide me for the documents required from the previous employer & if possible how to prepare CDR or provide some sample CDR just for reference. it would be a great help

Regards
Mayank


----------



## ruanjiageng (Dec 6, 2016)

Hi Mate,

I am in the similar situation with you. Just wondering have you got the state nomination for your 233914 occupation?

Cheers


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

darklord09 said:


> Hello,
> I got my skill assessed from EA.I received my assessment as Engineering Technologist 233914. I have also carried out relevant skill assessment and awarded a 5 years experience.
> I lodged my EOI for 189 & 190 on 22nd March, 2016 with an overall point of 60. What are the chances of getting an invitation in next round of April? I see that the occupation ceiling for other engineering professionals is 1000 and after 17th February invite only 87 places are left.
> Need expert opinion on this. I request othe engineering technologist to give their inputs.
> ...


It depends on your specialisation. Currently the following are receiving state sponsorship;

Aeronautical Engineering Technologist 
Agricultural Engineering Technologist 
Biomedical Engineering Technologist 
Chemical Engineering Technologist 
Industrial Engineering Technologist 
Mining Engineering Technologist


----------



## Ahmed Noor Awan (Feb 18, 2017)

*EOI Lodge*

Hello Members - I need an expert eye or opinion from experts of this forum, please have a look over my post and requesting you to write your expert opinion about my case. I lodge my EOI on 12th Feb'2017 claiming 70 points including 05 points of SS under Engineering Technologist occupation, i applied for both 180 and 190,what is the outcome now a days, i read about the capping also that quota for Eng. technologist is already over for 190 this year,also how much time normally required as per my EOI for invitation. please comment about your experience. Really appreciate your response.


----------



## justin85 (Aug 28, 2017)

Ahmed Noor Awan said:


> Hello Members - I need an expert eye or opinion from experts of this forum, please have a look over my post and requesting you to write your expert opinion about my case. I lodge my EOI on 12th Feb'2017 claiming 70 points including 05 points of SS under Engineering Technologist occupation, i applied for both 180 and 190,what is the outcome now a days, i read about the capping also that quota for Eng. technologist is already over for 190 this year,also how much time normally required as per my EOI for invitation. please comment about your experience. Really appreciate your response.


I need some help from you relating to engineering technologist. Do i send u private chat....


----------



## Akachukwu Onyejekwulum (Oct 3, 2017)

I got a positive outcome from engineers Australia as an"engineering technologist" with over 5years work experience in same field, Bachelor's degree in chemical engineering. 
My total point break down
Age-30points
Degree-15points
Work experience-10points. 
How can I get a state nomination? Thank you...


----------

